# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  ТНТ отключают в Беларуси

## АВИАТОР

С сайта МТИС.

По неподтвержденной информации, пришел указ "сверху": с 1 июля 2011 года отключить телеканал  во ВСЕХ сетях Беларуси. 
 Так что возможно, скоро можем не увидеть  и в цифре!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------
Да, говорят, что за белорусскую собаку (Павел Воля изображал), которая вместо "гав" говорит "газ" приказали закрыть... вот такая у нас страна... 
 за процветающую Беларусь...

----------


## JAHolper

Ай, нечего вообще этот телик смотреть.
Что по БТ зомбируют, что по ТНТ. Лучше в интернете зависайте 
tnt-online.ru открываем и полетели)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ай, Лукашенко все закрывает, помню закрыл РенТВ за то, что там показали док.фильм "Крестный отец"

----------


## JAHolper

Зато после того как закроют, там вообще отрываться начнут)) Терять то уже нечего.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ещё ТВЦ

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ай, даже посмотреть нечего будет. По РенТВ фильмы шли классные, по ТНТ идут по вечерам, а теперь сиди и смотри БТ и замбируйся.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> помню закрыл РенТВ за то, что там показали док.фильм "Крестный отец"


:3563::3563: Не-а,по другой причине

----------


## Mouse

Надо же народ как то в библиотеку согнать, не зря же построили. Вот и платные услуги пойдут!!))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> :3563::3563: Не-а,по другой причине


по какой же?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Да,вроде,понятно,по какой...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Коммерсантъ-Online", 02.06.2011 // 16:43* 

*В Минске подорожал телеканал ТНТ
Белорусские власти переформатируют российские СМИ*


В Минске отключили вещание телеканала ТНТ в кабельных сетях. Отныне его можно смотреть лишь в гораздо более дорогом цифровом пакете. Наблюдатели уверены, что таким образом власти, с одной стороны, мстят телеканалам, которые позволяют себе выпады против президента Белоруссии Александра Лукашенко, а с другой — сокращают информационное присутствие России в белорусском пространстве.





> Решение об изменении формата вещания ТНТ формально принято ОАО «Минские телевизионные информационные сети». Согласно его распоряжению, с 1 июня телепрограмма ТНТ переводится в пакет цифровых программ на частоту 258 МГц. Белорусские телевизионщики это связали «с изменениями вещательной политики в целях развития цифрового формата предоставления телевизионного сигнала». Однако перевод ТНТ в пакет цифровых программ, который гораздо дороже, в условиях резкого ухудшения социально-экономической ситуации в Белоруссии доступен не каждому.
> Власти Белоруссии традиционно уделяют повышенное внимание работе российских СМИ. Так, в 2007 году был отключен телеканал «24 док». Он получил черную метку после того, как показал фильм известного белорусского режиссера Юрия Хащеватского «Обыкновенный президент», посвященный Александру Лукашенко. В 2009 году в Белоруссии отключили вещание сразу пяти российских каналов: «Первый канал — Всемирная сеть», «РТР-Планета», «НТВ-Мир», РЕН ТВ и «ТВЦ-Международный». Сразу после этого аналитики в Минске заговорили о том, что режим просто убирает неподконтрольные российские телеканалы из информационного пространства Белоруссии. Аналогичную точку зрения в частных беседах выражали и российские дипломаты.
> Репрессивные меры официального Минска коснулись не только телеканалов: из белорусских подписных каталогов исключили все выпуски издательского дома «Коммерсантъ» и газету «Московский комсомолец». В случае с ТНТ наблюдатели вспомнили и жесткие шутки в программе Comedy Club в отношении Александра Лукашенко: ведущий Павел Воля изобразил господина Лукашенко в виде «белорусской овчарки, которая ест картошку и постоянно вместо лая требует газа».
> Как пояснил “Ъ” господин Хащеватский, решение о телеканале ТНТ полностью соответствует логике белорусской власти. «В Белоруссии всегда виноваты журналисты, если раскрытая ими объективная реальность не соответствует мировоззрению Александра Лукашенко»,— заявил он. По его мнению, белорусский президент уже 17 лет живет в собственном, придуманном им мире, где все хорошо и благополучно — притом благодаря его личности, а если в реальном мире что-то не соответствует его вымышленному миру, он пытается это уничтожить.
> *Владислав Каган, Минск*

----------


## JAHolper

Видео, из-за которого, как предполагается, в Беларуси отключают ТНТ.

----------


## Mouse

По российским каналам показывали много карикатурных Медведева и Путина, и ни один канал не закрыли.

----------

